# Web based NMAP/Network scanner?



## balanga (Jan 29, 2019)

Is anyone aware of anything like a Web based version of NMAP for scanning a local network?

I'm looking for some sort of tool which will display all the devices on my network, and would prefer not have to install in on particular machine just on my webserver.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 29, 2019)

balanga said:


> Is anyone aware of anything like a Web based version of NMAP for scanning a local network?.



I'm not. There is nmap online but it will only scan your WAN if I'm reading you correctly. 

To scan my LAN I use security/zenmap. It has a nice interface IMO and it's a breeze to scan or map one machine on the LAN to another.


----------



## aragats (Jan 30, 2019)

With www/shellinabox any command-line program becomes web based (-;


----------



## hilda (Jan 31, 2019)

You have arp installed.

`# arp -a`

And then you have arp-scan...   but you need to install it.

But.. `# nmap -sP IPrange/24` is your friend. Just make a scrip that make the result on a .txt or .html file if you need it to be on the web.


----------

